# Seeking Roleplayers! Carnival Disco Party!



## Zehlua (Apr 21, 2019)

*






SEEKING:* Comedy, romance, NSFW, and fursona RPers, as well as kind folks who like to chat and make friends!

*GENRES:* Modern, fantasy, sci fi, romance, comedy, slice of life, erotic

*STORY:* In a cavern beneath the surface of the moon, one wild nightspot reigns surpeme... 
Club Nocturne is a disco carnival resort that welcomes bats, werewolves, hyenas, monsters, and many more creatures of the night! They come from all over the galaxy for a chance to perform for a crowd, unwind on vacation, indulge in vices and delights, and find that special someone of their dreams~ Celebrities, honeymooners, party animals, news reporters, and even space pirates are known to roam Club Nocturne!
There's a bar that serves cocktails from beneath the canopy of an old carousel, a sparkling rave cave with jumping fountains and thumping disco beats, a carnival with games, food, and rides, and a sprawling romantic garden perfumed with the intoxicating aroma of floral aphrodisiacs.
Where will you go? Who will you meet? Find out by joining this RP!

Join the Club Nocturne @ Furcadia Discord Server!


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 21, 2019)

We also have places to advertise art, fursuits, and original music!


----------



## Joltz (Apr 21, 2019)

cool


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 21, 2019)

I feel like I've seen that image before... Yet I also feel like I've never seen it at all.
I blame the carousel.

Also, this is on the Furcadia site or something?


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 21, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I feel like I've seen that image before... Yet I also feel like I've never seen it at all.
> I blame the carousel.
> 
> Also, this is on the Furcadia site or something?



Yeah! Furcadia is a free MMORPG that I've played since I was a kid! You can draw and put together your own RPG's within the main Furcadia game. You can make literally whatever you want... when I first joined, I did nothing but Pokemon games, then I moved onto My Little Pony, and now I do original stories!

I'm super nerdy about it, so I made a Discord for my RPG so people could find roleplay partners better :3

It's not so much a site as it is a whole game 8D


----------



## Zehlua (Apr 23, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## Zehlua (May 3, 2019)

Bippity boppity bump


----------



## Zehlua (May 5, 2019)

Whump bump


----------



## Zehlua (May 12, 2019)

Here's the link in case the other doesn't work! Join the Club Nocturne @ Furcadia Discord Server!


----------

